# Brand New to Worldmark - Would Appreciate Advice



## catlover (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi everyone,

My parents are giving us their Worldmark timeshare.  They purchased it after-market.  

We are still learning how this all works.  On top of that, we attended a sales pitch from Worldmark and are confused about some things.  

1.  For example, the Worldmark sales rep claims that there is no RCI exchange for timeshares bought after market.  But, I have read online that after market owners can pay $89 a year for RCI exchanges.

2.  My parents bought a batch of 6,000 points and a second batch of 3,000 points.  They say that the 6,000 points can be used "anywhere" and 3,000 points that can only be used at Worldmark.  Even they don't understand what this means.

3.  I keep reading online about II.  I assume this is Interval, right?  Can Worldmark points be exchanged for Interval?  Would we need to pay an annual fee like for RCI exchanges?

4.  I have read that Worldmark points can be used for airfare or vacation expenses.  But the Worldmark sales rep says that only owners with 63,000 points can use this option.

5.  Which resorts are best for children?

6.  Is there anything else we should know?  

I am sorry to pose soooo many questions!  I would really appreciate it if anyone could offer any information about any of them.  

Thanks so much in advance!!!


----------



## presley (Aug 8, 2013)

1.) and  3.)  You can join either RCI or Interval, or both.  You will pay an annual fee for membership and then an exchange fee whenever you exchange in.


4.)  You can only use this feature if you purchase directly from the developer and the annual dues are higher for this option.  It's called travelshare.

6.)  There is a lot to learn and you can find out most of what you want to know at wmowners.com


----------



## catlover (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks, Presely!  I'll check out wmowers!


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 8, 2013)

My parents are giving us their Worldmark timeshare. They purchased it after-market. 

We are still learning how this all works. On top of that, we attended a sales pitch from Worldmark and are confused about some things. 

1. For example, the Worldmark sales rep claims that there is no RCI exchange for timeshares bought after market. But, I have read online that after market owners can pay $89 a year for RCI exchanges.

ANNUAL MEMBERSHIP IS AROUND $89 FOR RCI OR II PLUS A FEE OF AROUND $140 FOR AN EXECUTED EXCHANGE - NO RESTRICTION ON RESALE, THERE ARE OTHER EXCHANGE OPTIONS BUT RCI AND II ARE THE LARGEST

2. My parents bought a batch of 6,000 points and a second batch of 3,000 points. They say that the 6,000 points can be used "anywhere" and 3,000 points that can only be used at Worldmark. Even they don't understand what this means. 

YOU NEED TO UNDERSTAND THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN AFFILAITE RESORTS AND WORLDMARK RESORTS, THERE ARE A HANDFULL OF WYNDHAM VACATION OWNERSHIP PROPERTIES THAT MAKE 1 OR 2 CONDOS AVAILABLE AS AFFILIATE RESORTS THAT CAN BE BOOKED BY WORLDMARK OWNERS, SOMEWHERE IN 2006 WYNDHAM DREW A LINE IN THE SAND AND SAID RESALE PURCHASES AFTER THAT DATE CANNOT BE USED FOR THOS PROPERTIES. THEY ALSO APPLIED THAT TO THE PROPERTIES IN NEW ZEALAND AND AUSTRALIA.  THE IMPOSED RESTRICTION DOES NOT WARRANT A DEVELOPER PURCHASE PREMIUM. IF YOU MUST GO TO ON OF THOSE RESORTS YOU CAN EXCHANGE.

3. I keep reading online about II. I assume this is Interval, right? Can Worldmark points be exchanged for Interval? Would we need to pay an annual fee like for RCI exchanges?

SEE ANSWER TO QUESTION 1

4. I have read that Worldmark points can be used for airfare or vacation expenses. But the Worldmark sales rep says that only owners with 63,000 points can use this option.

GENERALLY CONSIDERED THE WORST USAGE OF YOUR TIMESHARE POINTS, THE VALUE RECEIVED IS LESS THAN COST PER POINT OF THE MAINTENANCE FEES

5. Which resorts are best for children?

MOST HAVE PROVISIONS FOR CHILDREN, WITH THE EXCEPTION OF THE URBAN RESORTS - SEATTLE, VANCOUVER, SAN FRANCISCO, BALBOA PARK - SAN DIEGO

6. Is there anything else we should know? 

IT'S A GREAT TRAVEL OPTION FOR A FAMILY LOCATED ON THE WEST COAST

I am sorry to pose soooo many questions! I would really appreciate it if anyone could offer any information about any of them. 

Thanks so much in advance!!!


----------



## catlover (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks Rent _Share!  My parents bought it because they love the west coast . . . even though we live in Arkansas.


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 8, 2013)

With most of the resorts what I would consider a two day drive (with kids) 1 way, or requiring the purchase of plane tickets and rental car, you should study the exchange options for closer destinations, I am thinking RCI because it gives you access to the entire Wyndham system (to the extent the Wyndham owners 
have deposited), DVC, Hilton and a lot of independents that are dual affiliated.

Since you don't have an emotional investment (personal loss of a developers purchase price) you might consider selling and buying into a mini system closer to home. Worldmark is a much more cost effective Exchange Company Trader than Wyndham, Diamond Resorts, Hilton, Hyatt or Marriott


----------



## cotraveller (Aug 8, 2013)

catlover said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My parents are giving us their Worldmark timeshare.  They purchased it after-market.
> 
> ...



The RCI membership fee for a "Weeks" account, which is what you could get with an aftermarket purchase, is $89 per year.  If you are willing to buy a multiple year account, you can get that cost down to $70 per year and sometimes lower if they have a promotion in effect. You would sign up directly with RCI, not through WorldMark.

That is for the membership, if you complete an exchange there is an $199 exchange fee you will pay if you do it online or $209 via phone. Those numbers are from the RCI web site, I don't think they are any different for exchanges booked through the WorldMark RCI portal. Exchanges under the "weeks" plan are full week exchanges only.

The RCI account you get if you buy direct from the developer (Wyndham) is an RCI points account.  It has a listed advantage that you can do shorter exchanges.  I have no experience with the points side of RCI.  You could probably learn more about it here on TUG by browsing the Exchange section.



catlover said:


> 2.  My parents bought a batch of 6,000 points and a second batch of 3,000 points.  They say that the 6,000 points can be used "anywhere" and 3,000 points that can only be used at Worldmark.  Even they don't understand what this means.



On a transfer from your parents, make sure it goes though as a family member to family member transfer.  That retains any grandfathered benefits your parents have and they will be available for you to use.  Any credits purchased before the roll out of TravelShare in November, 2006, whether purchased directly or as a resale, qualify. That's what it sounds like your parents have on the 6,000 credits they own.  If you do a straight transfer of ownership rather than a family member to family member transfer, you will lose those benefits.  The benefits aren't worth a lot, but if they are available you should keep them.



catlover said:


> 3.  I keep reading online about II.  I assume this is Interval, right?  Can Worldmark points be exchanged for Interval?  Would we need to pay an annual fee like for RCI exchanges?



II (Interval International) works in much the same was as an RCI weeks account for WorldMark owners.  WorldMark does not have a direct portal into RCI so all transactions are handled directly directly with II, either online or via phone.  Their fees have always been a little lower than RCI's, especially for the membership fee since they often have a 2 years for the price of 1 offer in place for WorldMark owners.



catlover said:


> 6.  Is there anything else we should know?



Definitely yes, there is a lot to learn to use your WorldMark ownership effectively and get the most benefit from it.  The WorldMark web site has a reasonable Owner Education online presentation, especially for the basics,  and would be as good a starting point as any.  You need to be registered there as a WorldMark owner to access that information, or get someone who is registered (such as parents) to let you log under their account.

There are several independent sites that have a lot of WorldMark information.  Check them all out.

Welcome to WorldMark, it is a great timeshare system.


----------



## CraigWMF (Aug 8, 2013)

If you wish to add more WM credits at a later date the best way to do this is to buy a small, etc. WM resale account and merge it into your current account.   Resale is the way to go as it is a great deal less money.   Finding a resale company is not hard to do.


----------



## benyu2010 (Aug 8, 2013)

*___ check if transfer and transferee is immediate family member....*

Don't forget to check it in Transfer Endorsement Certificate.


----------



## catlover (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks, guys!  

I'm reading an owner education site recommended by a poster at wmowners.com.  It is super helpful!  

I will make sure to check the blank for transfer to immediate family member on the transfer certificate.  Thanks for the tip!


----------

